# Your longest relationship and how far did it go?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Mine was 3 years and was engaged. You guys?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

So far none. But the farthest I got was 2 dates with a girl before she stopped talking to me.

That may seem really depressing but prior to this year I was scared to even talk to girls, having a date, much less 2 has given me slight hope in having a girlfriend one day.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I had a conversation with a girl once :|


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Almost a year and lived together.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

5 years (3 living together) with some mistakes in between on my part, then marriage for a year and some change so far. Before that, 2 years, some on and off dating and casual stuff.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Just about 3 years, she wanted marriage but I couldn't get myself to go through with that kind of commitment so she got tired of it and dropped my ***. I later realized that I do want marriage I was just with the wrong girl. If a guy (or girl) is saying she doesn't want marriage, it's more than likely that he or she doesn't want marriage with you, whether they realize it or not, because I later started dating a girl I was completely in love with and couldn't wait to propose but she left me because she wasn't into the idea of marriage, but then went on to get engaged to another guy 6 months later. lol


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

1 month. Talk about a world record! I intend to beat it though :yes


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Dated my ex for 3 years on and off.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

About a quarter of a year. It was being propositioned that we get a place together. There were other factors involved, but the situation was moving into a direction I did not like.. I guess I was more inclined to be a 'friend with benifits'


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

3 years. He wanted to get married and was real into having kids. He was very nice and generous but there were issues. He wasn't that smart, so I did not want to have his kids. He couldn't speak English, so I had doubts that he could ever find decent work here in the US. His mother had remarried when he was 13 or so and had 4 little kids with the new husband. She had health problems, 1 kid has down's syndrome, and 1 had other health problems. The step-dad wasn't making that much money and the work was brutal physically. So they were always asking for loans from my ex. 

What I learned from this relationship is that when you get married you don't marry one person, you marry their whole f'in family. His family was nice but I know they would forever be money sucks. So after I returned to the US, I broke up with him.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> He was very nice and generous but there were issues. *He wasn't that smart, so I did not want to have his kids.*


:haha Your bluntness will never cease to amuse me, komorikun.



> What I learned from this relationship is that when you get married you don't marry one person, you marry their whole f'in family. His family was nice but I know they would forever be money sucks. So after I returned to the US, I broke up with him.


Rational conclusion, indeed. I would've probably done the same thing unless I was in a very comfortable financial position.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

5 long years and was engaged to another girl for another 3 endless years.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

~6 years(we lived together for 5). I loved him very much.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

5 Years. Started out good, turned into an abusive, psychotic mess. Almost got married, luckily dodged that bullet. Also he was too dumb for me to be intellectually stimulated. Didn't figure that out until I stopped being a teenager.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Free Momphs


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Droidsteel said:


> I had a conversation with a girl once :|


Lucky....


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> Lucky....


Aww, don't be so down about it. *Throws banana peel at your head... feces next* 

I was in a LDR for a very long time... and yeah, that's all there was to it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Just over 2 years. We lived together for a while..


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

3 years. Almost got engaged but decided not to spend the rest of my life competing with his mom.



komorikun said:


> What I learned from this relationship is that when you get married you don't marry one person, you marry their whole f'in family.


So true. Getting married would be so much easier if it was really just about two people.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

There was one "relationship" I had with a guy who kept me wrapped around his finger for about four years but never took any steps to take it further. He just liked having me around so he wouldn't be completely alone and was always looking for some excuse not to actually commit. In my naivety, I thought something would come of it eventually so I hung on. There are times I wish I could go back in time and kick myself for wasting so much time on him.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It's been about 6 months, although I was abroad for 3 months of that..... it's still hobbling on, not sure for how much longer!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

6-8 months as a 17 yr old.........


she never even gave me a kiss or anything, we just held hands.



Never really had a girlfriend since then and I'm almost 30 



I can't really complain since I make no effort whatsoever to change that and don't really care enough to.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

A month and two days, and we just gave each other little pecks on the lips. I ended it though, which was a mistake..:'(


----------



## EricaBee (Nov 25, 2013)

4 years, engaged and wedding set for June 2014.


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Aww, don't be so down about it. *Throws banana peel at your head... feces next*
> 
> I was in a LDR for a very long time... and yeah, that's all there was to it.


 lol at the throwing part


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

2 weeks, well we kissed at least....


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

4 years, it was like having your best friend over ALL THE TIME!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not even a second.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

1 yr then I came to my senses


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My current relationship has been 4 years and 2 months. With a 3 week long break in there.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

How do so many people so young have such long lasting relationships? I don't understand the purpose.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> How do so many people so young have such long lasting relationships? I don't understand the purpose.


Lol, (HeWhoShallNotBeNamed) really had a big effect on you. I have a theory that a girl's first bf really shapes her perception of relationships and sex.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lol, (HeWhoShallNotBeNamed) really had a big effect on you. I have a theory that a girl's first bf really shapes her perception of relationships and sex.


It really used to be adorable how you post as though you know me personally, but you see doll, it's weird now. You can give it a rest.


----------



## MidasTouch (Nov 8, 2013)

About 1 month when I was 15. Everything with her was the first time for me, first girlfriend, kiss and the intercourse all in one month..


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> It really used to be adorable how you post as though you know me personally, but you see doll, it's weird now. You can give it a rest.


K, but your posts have really changed *a lot* in the past year or so. :b


----------



## LostInStereo (Dec 8, 2013)

4 months. Did not get far at all.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

4 months. We took turns staying at each other's houses.



Bawsome said:


> 4 years, it was like having your best friend over ALL THE TIME!


 :heart


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Three months, but I was 10 at the time.:um


----------



## polkaspot (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been on a second date with someone I wasn't all that interested in. Sadly, that's the closest I've ever been to a relationship.


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

currently a year and a half and going strong :heart


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

My first girlfriend has lasted past 19+ years and going. Married 16+ of them.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

^ How did you get that lucky


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

2 hrs. It went from the bathroom floor to the bedroom


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

about 2 years. we never should have dated that long. we never really got along that well as a couple, but were more friends with benefits. at least from this end. but then again, my relationship before this one ended rather poorly and gave me some serious trust issues...


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

3 months with my first and only girlfriend, at 15. We would make out during launch, and she let me grope her breasts.

Last time I dated someone was when I was 17. I'm almost 30. But I don't do anything to try to change my situation, so I can't complain.


----------



## WhisperingPines05 (Aug 13, 2012)

The longest relationship I have had just barely exceeded two years. However, it all went downhill after the first year when we foolishly decided to move in with each other. I was, unsurprisingly, not ready for it all.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

mine was 7 years ago with this italian lady , once for two hours the second time i paid her to stay more , cause i been lonely


----------

